# Flatbands TTF - No hand slap



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I dug out another old "experiment" frame that started as a large maple traditional cut. At one time I tried to convert it to an ergo but didn't like the results. I recently filled the tie grooves with epoxy for another experiment. Holes were drilled in each fork and a string groove was cut over the top to join the ends of each hole. The idea was borrowed from the Hathcock Target Sniper. To maintain strength I didn't cut a slot out the side of the 7/32" frame holes. This created a bit of a challenge when fastening the bands but using a large sewing needle helped a lot. 

*Shooting
*A set of 1/2" gum rubber bands (1/16" thickness) were installed with cotton string. The mild bands measure 9 1/2" from the tie to the pouch. The slingshot shoots very well and feels fine. It shoots through-the-forks so there is no hand slap at all. I put well over 100 balls downrange and had no fork hits and no wild unexplainable shots. Accuracy is good.

*Velocity Comparison
*Velocity was checked next. For comparison I used an over-the-forks frame with 1/2" gum rubber bands. The bands were cut from the same piece of rubber. This OTT example also measures 9 1/2" from fork tie to pouch. The OTT frame has 2 1/4" between the forks and the ugly TTF has 2 3/8". The OTT has a 3" pouch and the TTF has a 2 3/4". With 3/8" steel balls the OTT example shoots 169 fps. The TTF shoots 173 fps. Very close.

*Draw Weight
*I filled a large cottage cheese container with 12 pounds of lead balls. A string was fastened to the container and it was hung from each frame to compare band stretch/strength. The ugly TTF stretched 29" and the OTT stretched almost 30" from frame to back of pouch. The stretch difference could be partially due to the slightly shorter pouch on the TTF and because of possible differences in the bands. The draw weights account for the slight velocity difference.

This particular TTF example is too ugly to take outside.







Once the warm weather comes back I might have to make a more attractive example. It seems to be worth the effort. Good velocity, good accuracy, and no hand slap. I'm looking forward to trying it at longer distances than my limited 28 foot indoor area.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Scott,
I tried something similar to that a few ears ago Bud. I was looking for the same positives with the OTT set-up with the familiarity of the through the throat rig. This is what I came up with. I never really got into it because first it was a real pain to rig up,and second ,using the "Gangsta" style on this fork was problematic. The post was in the way of my sight plain. I did eventually cut a groove to act as a sight but never stayed with it. I also love experimenting with all this stuff. Hope this works for you. It's nice to have alternative methods of doing anything. Flatband









http://www.glowfoto.com/viewimage.php?srv=img5&y=2009&m=05&t=jpg&img=02-165420L&rand=7467&zoom=yes


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Gary,

Thanks for posting the link. The fork ends on my "Ugly TTF" look exactly like what you made (under the string).

Yep, fastening the bands can be a pain with this style. I wouldn't even try it without the large wool needle. It still takes a few minutes with the needle but it's still very manageable.

The forks have to be a bit long with this TTF style. I hold the frame at 30-45 degrees so the forks are not too obstructing. But I do prefer the bands going over-the-top of short forks. Shortening the forks on the "Flatband TTF Ergo" is a bit difficult because the fork hole will end up right at the finger notch (weak area). Maybe a non-ergo would be worth trying. The bottom edge of the bands could be slightly over the fingers. It might be safe but I dunno.









I tried "gangsta style sight shooting" with this frame and a few others. I'm not so good at it. My head position needs to be more consistent from shot to shot. Otherwise, POI wonders.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks very nice, I think you are on to something.
I have been playing around with TTF as well, mostly since it is winter here in Michigan, and I shoot out side every day. Hand slap really hurts at 19 degrees!

Here is one attempt, which works great:








I tried the "hole" band attachment method you are using as well, but it is hard to replace the bands, but the fork is not as thin...hummm.

Keep us posted how it goes, there are advantages and disadvantages to TTF vs OTT, and it is fun to explore.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm just curious why you don't do a single slot, match stick method, it's proven easy to change and adjust, no offence but it looks like you're trying to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> I'm just curious why you don't do a single slot, match stick method, it's proven easy to change and adjust, no offence but it looks like you're trying to reinvent the wheel.


The matchstick method and the double slots are other good wheels that have already been invented. The vertical tie-down TTF was already invented too. Unfortunately matchsticks and dual slots require the slots be made for a particular band thickness. I sometimes like to switch between 1/16" gum rubber, .050" latex and .030" Thera-Gold. The tie down method gives more choice for bands. With that said, I still might try making a matchstick to tinker with. I already have a matchstick Pocket Plinker from Flatband that I should start shooting again.

It's fun tinkering with different styles of rubber/latex, attachment methods, frame designs, and shooting styles. Try 'em all. What a great hobby!

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I see I tend to pick one type of rubber and stick to it because of the limitations my right arm has, I tend to forget that most people switch back and forth as the situation demands. One other thing it sounded like you were having difficulties threading the string to secure the bands to the fork, would it be possible to use electrical ties? I know people worry about the effect on the band life but on a couple of occations I have slipped a piece of chinese style tubing over the tie for padding and it seems to take care of that. Anyway best of luck with your experimenting look forward to reading more.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like experimenting too. Lots of fun just tinkering around.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

smitty said:


> I like experimenting too. Lots of fun just tinkering around.


Here Here! It's the best part!


----------

